# Cannot reduce throttle!



## needle (Dec 28, 2018)

Older Craftsman (Murray?) blower, when I start it the thing only runs at full throttle, even if I slide the lever down to a lower setting. It will shut OFF, but there's no in-between at the moment.

Big dump of snow expected tomorrow and no chance to get service or parts (nor time to change any parts). Am I gonna blow the thing up if I run it like this for 15-20 minutes. It's running so hard it shakes.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Full throttle is fine, that's what you want. But you don't want it over revving. Check to see that the governor arm and spring aren't stuck or hung up on anything. You should see it move back and forth a little while it's running. But if the governor arm is pinned yeah you'll blow it up.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i would check the throttle to see if it is moving. it is pretty common to have throttles stick or freeze on Tecumseh engines.


----------



## needle (Dec 28, 2018)

Guys, thanks as always for your comments.
It turns out that the throttle control linkage was bent and would not travel enough to allow the throttle to snap back . I suspect something got jammed or frozen to cause that.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

As part of serving, I spray the linkage using LW Silicon.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

The rod between the throttle on the carb and givenor is suppose to have a bend in it. The rod between the throttle lever and governor is suppose to be straight


----------



## needle (Dec 28, 2018)

crazzywolfie said:


> The rod between the throttle on the carb and givenor is suppose to have a bend in it. The rod between the throttle lever and governor is suppose to be straight


Yep, noted, but this was bent so much that the spring-loaded thing at the throttle could not possibly rock back into its resting position. I have a parts blower to compare it to and I left a similar slight bend in the linkage. So far so good.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Pics!
Good you found it. And it is easily dealt with.


----------



## Jadidaskv (11 mo ago)

Im having a similar issue with my craftsman 24" sb410. Its only 3-4 years old. I got it from lowes the year after it was made at like half price because someone brought it in for a belt and pulley replacement and ended up trading it in or something after it was repaired. The first year i had it i dont think i even used it. Last year i used it a couple times and ran great. First time or 2 this year ran great. Today and the last time or 2 not so much.

When i 1st start it it runs great while the choke it on. Than after a little bit with the choke on it has almost no power so i turn the choke only 2 or 3 clicks to the right and its super loud/revs through the roof. When i engage the auger or wheels it does drop down a bit but still pretty loud/revving too high. I try to adjust the rabbit-turtle but it does nothing. It will shut the machine off when it goes all the way to the right. Ive never taken off any covers or fiddled with anything, so it weird that it ran fine the first couple years and first 6-7 times i used it.

Im not really familiar with these machines, but im very mechanically inclined since i work on cars a lot for many years. I obviously know what the carb is and have taken a few apart before, just never messed with a snowblower or anything with a governor


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Do you leave gas in the carb over the summer ? Sounds like the passages in the carb may be gummed up with crap, and you will need to clean out the carb. Are you sure that your "rabbit-turtle" lever is connected to the carb ?


----------



## Jadidaskv (11 mo ago)

I usually switch the turtle to stop every time im done using it. Figured that would run the gas out the carb. I always have to prime it and never have trouble starting it. I also always use sta-bil. I took the cover off a little bit ago, when i move the throttle lever, on the right side of it there's an ever so flimsy piece of wire thinner than jewelers wire, but it runs under a plate then over the gas tank. I can feel resistance, or frees up, as the lever moves. 

It still shouldnt rev super high once its warmed up and i turn the choke to the right tho...right? This machine is set up differently than others ive seen pics of. Like the really thin wire on the throttle lever, cant see anything for a governor on the car/any rod linkages. Its all just thin wire that runs under the plate then under the gas tank. There is one piece that looks like it may be controlled by the gov, but i didnt leave it running long enough to see if it moved n its shaking quite a bit so would be hard to see it move anyways.


----------

